# Liddell, Silva bout in doubt - Calgary Sun



## Andrew Green (Aug 11, 2006)

"I don't even know if Silva's going to happen," said Dana White, president of the Ultimate Fighting Championship. He cited problems in dealing with the Japan-based Pride Fighting Championships that is home to Silva. 
 White said UFC 65 will instead probably feature Liddell against Tito Ortiz in a rematch of UFC 47 in 2004. 

More...


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 11, 2006)

I wonder how this will turn out and who will end up fighting


----------



## Lisa (Aug 11, 2006)

Either way, I wanna see the fight.  Silva and Liddel or Tito and Liddel, makes no difference to me.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 12, 2006)

No, they gotta make it happen. That is the biggest fight since I dont know when.


----------



## Selfcritical (Aug 13, 2006)

7starmantis said:
			
		

> No, they gotta make it happen. That is the biggest fight since I dont know when.



I think the problem is that he also has to fight Cro-Crop between now and then.


----------



## 7starmantis (Aug 13, 2006)

Well that could be a problem with timing, but not in the fight hapening. I just hope they dont scratch the whole thing, I really wanna see that fight.


----------

